# 2011 Supersix Ultegra vs 105



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, can you help me make a decision about the following two bikes, basically it is the parts that I am trying to compare if the difference justify the $1000. It is the 2011 Cannondale Supersix 105 vs Ultegra.

For $1000 less, I get the new 105 group with Aksium wheels, or the Ultegra with Ksyrium Equipe for $1000 more.

Am I better off save the $1000 with the 105 and buy a much better wheels, or do you feel a decent bike should at least come with Ultegra group ? I am a recreational rider doing about 50 miles a week with some climbing and decent, I find the new 2011 Supersix with 105 a very good deal but not so sure if 105 is good enough, the previous 105 was good, but I tend to hesitate using the new released products especially this time Shimano were able to reduce the cost while making the improvements, I hope the material used has not be affected.

Any comments or idea will be much appreciated !


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Get the cheaper one. The new 105 doesn’t look to be a total ground up re-design where you have to worry about it having problems.
Sell the Aksiums immediately for $180 on Craigslist, maybe the tires too, and order yourself a set of Ultegra hubs laced to HED C2 or Velocity A23 rims, at whatever spoke count makes you happy. Ride.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

You're getting a SuperSix being a recreational rider doing about 50 miles/week?? Just wondering...


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you for this great suggestion !



knucklesandwich said:


> Get the cheaper one. The new 105 doesn’t look to be a total ground up re-design where you have to worry about it having problems.
> Sell the Aksiums immediately for $180 on Craigslist, maybe the tires too, and order yourself a set of Ultegra hubs laced to HED C2 or Velocity A23 rims, at whatever spoke count makes you happy. Ride.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to also mention the crank difference, FSA Gossamer vs FSA SL-K Light Carbon, I dont have much faith in the Gossamer, in this case should I still opt for the 105 ?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

nismo73 said:


> You're getting a SuperSix being a recreational rider doing about 50 miles/week?? Just wondering...


Don't be jealous.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Go for the Ultegra/Ksyrium bike since you seem to have money to burn. You'll be happy you did.


----------

